# Motorola Cabinet.



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

pretty sure that is home made
look at the edges of the feet, they are square, no routing or rounding
the banding around the top is obviously ripped 1x4 and not rounded either
no rounding anywhere


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

The plaque looks original, the rest not so much.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

It's cool.


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

drsparky said:


> It's cool.



I agree. I acquired it from my uncle's estate. My mom's brother.

He served in Korea. Possibly a radio man? But we never discussed that. He kept ammo in it. 

He always told me he was sort of a mob hit man. 😲 My 1st exposure to anyone with a collection of high powered rifles. He always told me a certain one was the one Oswald used to shoot Kenedy 😲

Hope not, I have that weapon now.😁

Also among his collection was a S&W 44 mag. Of Dirty Harry fame. And a leather bound lock pic set.
So, maybe it was true...

I miss him.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

When I was a kid my mom had a "Motorola Stereophonic Masterpiece" in our dining room.

It was a console type record player that looked like a piece of furniture, built in speakers, the top opened, and the turntable was in there, and AM radio.

That exact plaque was on the bottom front. She played Carly Simon a lot, which drove me nuts at the time. I miss that now.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

Signal1 said:


> When I was a kid my mom had a "Motorola Stereophonic Masterpiece" in our dining room.
> 
> It was a console type record player that looked like a piece of furniture, built in speakers, the top opened, and the turntable was in there, and AM radio.
> 
> That exact plaque was on the bottom front. She played Carly Simon a lot, which drove me nuts at the time. I miss that now.


so im probably almost your moms age
carly simon was a new, big hit when i was a sr in high school


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

She just turned 80 👍


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

acro said:


> She just turned 80 👍


im 66 this year, so she is younger than my mom
but almost old enough to be my mom

clearly i missed that guess


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Signal1 said:


> When I was a kid my mom had a "Motorola Stereophonic Masterpiece" in our dining room.
> 
> It was a console type record player that looked like a piece of furniture, built in speakers, the top opened, and the turntable was in there, and AM radio.
> 
> That exact plaque was on the bottom front. She played Carly Simon a lot, which drove me nuts at the time. I miss that now.


A friend of mine called me, he found one of those old console hifi things in a building they were doing salvage and demolition. He wanted to know if I could gut it and turn it into a big bluetooth speaker. The wood was in great shape and he liked the retro mid century modern look of it. I told him to plug it in and see if he could get it to tune an FM station. He was skeptical it would turn on at all, but it did, and once he had something tuned and got his fingers off the knobs, he was floored how good it sounded. I guess some of them are worth some money as collectibles now, if the big speaker holds up some people even rehab the old tube amps and like that analog sound.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I have a Grundig console AM with turntable. Looks and works great after the tubes warm up.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

splatz said:


> A friend of mine called me, he found one of those old console hifi things in a building they were doing salvage and demolition. He wanted to know if I could gut it and turn it into a big bluetooth speaker. The wood was in great shape and he liked the retro mid century modern look of it. I told him to plug it in and see if he could get it to tune an FM station. He was skeptical it would turn on at all, but it did, and once he had something tuned and got his fingers off the knobs, he was floored how good it sounded. I guess some of them are worth some money as collectibles now, if the big speaker holds up some people even rehab the old tube amps and like that analog sound.


Most every rock star wants a tube amp for the knobs dimed out distortion they have. Some hard core fanatics want the old power supplies so they can get the power sag when crashing notes for some effects that I really can’t discern.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

acro said:


> My other thread got me thinking about this cabinet i have.
> 
> Has anyone ever seen one of these? Is it really Motorola, or just something someone built and put a plaque on?
> 
> ...


See if the shelfs are sized for a LP.
I found some stuff similar that was for record storage,


----------



## JJBE1CT (10 mo ago)

Almost Retired said:


> pretty sure that is home made
> look at the edges of the feet, they are square, no routing or rounding
> the banding around the top is obviously ripped 1x4 and not rounded either
> no rounding anywhere


I concur DR


----------

